# praying mantis vs field mouse



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

I WANT ONE!!!!!!!!!!

http://youtube.com/watch.php?v=ZtBIDZlx4p8&search=vs%20mouse

actually i think this is worse then piranha live feeding so if you think you might not like it dont even bother


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

"here are we are back in animal life"

Dumb f*ck can't even talk properly.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

That was pretty boring dude. Quality sucked too. Ill stick with Piranha videos that dont take an hour to kill their prey.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

That video kinda sucked, But i didn't know praying mantises ate mice i thought they jus ate like leaves or vegies.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

sweet this is in the lounge...

here i go









Thats f*cking sick that someone feels the need to watch a living animal SUFFER so he can get his rocks off.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

> But i didn't know praying mantises ate mice i thought they jus ate like leaves or vegies


They're carnivores.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow never thought a mantis could hang like that. Mice that size have some pretty narly teath. One lucky bite could be bad for the mantis.

_*Moved to NoN P Forum*_


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

i found a praying mantis on my front door once, brought it home for some hours then the thing just freaked me out...so i let it free agian lol...


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

These guys are amazing someone once posted a pic of a big one catching a bird in the air. Very cool creatures.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I thought it was pretty damn stupid....Piranha woulda had it done in one bite....More torture for the mouse


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

What a shitty shitty movie yes I have read that they eat mice in the wild but in this instance it was just like a c*ck fight, that mantis wanted out several times during that vid but since she could not get out she had to fight. They have been seen fighting with dogs over dog food on occasion so that shows what their made of, but THAT does not mmake what this person did right. I have raised that type of mantis they are wondeful pets, mine would sit on my should er for hours and liked to be handled, I have even read accounts of some being trained to play basket ball. This video was just cruel, and made for shock value. NOT COOL it gives us responcible "bug" owners a bad repuation.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

horriable vid,and the kid is an ass for doing that

but i used to keep a mantis as a pet.they are awesome other than there lifespan


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Ooooh that one reminds me of mine. Yeah their lifespan does suck, well I got one to live for about 14 months not bad considering they live less than a year normally. Nice female did you breed her?


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

Dr. Green said:


> horriable vid,and the kid is an ass for doing that
> 
> but i used to keep a mantis as a pet.they are awesome other than there lifespan


yea, there pretty kick ass for pets. ive had many and actually had breed them also.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

So have I


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I would have thought that the mouse could have just bit it a few times and that would be it.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

poor quality vid for sure


----------



## Johnny Walker (Apr 3, 2006)

Great video. No different then feeding a puffer fish blood worms. When did western society get so sensitive?


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

the video got taken down


----------

